# US to deny visas for ICC members investigating alleged war crimes



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 17, 2019)

US to deny visas for ICC members investigating alleged war crimes

*The United States has announced it will revoke or deny visas to members of the International Criminal Court involved in investigating the actions of US troops in Afghanistan or other countries.

The US secretary of state, Mike Pompeo, said Washington was prepared to take further steps, including economic sanctions, if the war crimes court goes ahead with any investigations of US or allied personnel.

“The ICC is attacking America’s rule of law,” Pompeo told reporters. “It’s not too late for the court to change course and we urge that it do so immediately.”
*
Because US soldiers never committed a war crime.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 17, 2019)

Shrug.  We don't subscribe.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> US to deny visas for ICC members investigating alleged war crimes
> 
> *The United States has announced it will revoke or deny visas to members of the International Criminal Court involved in investigating the actions of US troops in Afghanistan or other countries.
> 
> ...


Excellent.
Foreign racists who hate America have no right to accuse our troops of war crimes when we're simply responding to terrorists insurgents who ARE committing actual war crimes.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 17, 2019)

Would the OP prefer we let them in, then jail them for aiding and abetting our enemies?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> US to deny visas for ICC members investigating alleged war crimes
> 
> *The United States has announced it will revoke or deny visas to members of the International Criminal Court involved in investigating the actions of US troops in Afghanistan or other countries.
> 
> ...


Eric Holder committed mass murder on the Mexican Citizens during the years Obama had appointed him as a AG.  With 10,000 people murdered and US border agent you would think that Eric the racist would be tried as a war criminal.  But so far I haven't seen shit from the ICC on that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> US to deny visas for ICC members investigating alleged war crimes
> 
> *The United States has announced it will revoke or deny visas to members of the International Criminal Court involved in investigating the actions of US troops in Afghanistan or other countries.
> 
> ...



This is part of the reason I don't take you serious 

*Over 50% of Brits don’t know where the vagina is*

https://iotwreport.com/over-50-of-brits-dont-know-where-the-vagina-is/


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 17, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > US to deny visas for ICC members investigating alleged war crimes
> ...


You dont know what crimes they are investigating.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It's the ICC, basically a toothless hound howling at the moon and no one cares what supposed "crimes" they're investigation unless it's investigations can be used politically by any one country or bloc of countries.


----------

